# Piatigorsky Cello Festival LA March 9-18. Share accomdations?



## BillTurlock (Mar 3, 2012)

[not an ad!]

Hi everyone-

I'm a brand new cellist, over 50 YOA.

Want one or more persons to share cost of accomodations/travel for the inaugural Piatigorsky International Cello Festival, to be held in Los Angeles March 9-18, 2012.

I'm in the S.F. Calif. U.S. Bay Area. We'd drive. I'm not taking my 'cello, but I've got room for at least one.

Any and/or all days; we can work it out. Gender/orientation not an issue. Me: M, over 50

I _really_ want this! But I can't afford it by myself.

Reply ASAP, time's running out!

Many of today's greats will be there, prices for concerts/master classes seem reasonable, browse their site:

www.piatigorskyfestival.com/

Thanks

Bill Turlock

b i l t r l o k a f c a at g m a i l dot c o m


----------

